# What should I choose?



## a.aurel (26 Dec 2016)

I want a high tech aquarium 90P with HQI lamp, CO2 pressurized with controller and maybe (I am not sure at this point) with Twinstar nano+
Plants certainly one will be "Utricularia graminifolia", but the others I still haven't decided yet.

The issue is that I don't know what to choose between ADA Amazonia and Dennerle Scapers Soil. I haven't experience with any of them.

Thank you in advance for your help guys!


----------



## MrHidley (26 Dec 2016)

Not used Dennerle soil. I've used amazonia and it's good, but i exclusively use the tropica stuff now, seems to have far less bits of twig and leeches less ammonia than amazonia (I think). Any particulary reason you want a Halide lamp? They're more expensive than LEDs and will need the (very expensive) bulb replacing fairly often.


----------



## a.aurel (26 Dec 2016)

I want to use one type of substrate  without being forced to mix fertile with inert one (like gravel). Not sure if I can do this with Tropica.

I allready have the lamp and the bulb is allmost unused since I bought it, besides it was quite expensive because is ADA Green and still do not want to give it.
When I need to replace it again I will think seriously whether it will be more advantageous to buy a LED lamp.


----------



## MrHidley (26 Dec 2016)

a.aurel said:


> I want to use one type of substrate  without being forced to mix fertile with inert one (like gravel). Not sure if I can do this with Tropica.
> 
> I allready have the lamp and the bulb is allmost unused since I bought it, besides it was quite expensive because is ADA Green and still do not want to give it.
> When I need to replace it again I will think seriously whether it will be more advantageous to buy a LED lamp.



Ah, I see. If you all ready have one then it makes sense! Yes the tropica plant soil is a complete substrate.


----------



## alto (26 Dec 2016)

Mark Evans used HQI in some of his journals

This is the first one I happened by - there are some photos/discussion of the ADA Green lamp


----------



## Yo-han (27 Dec 2016)

I've used ADA, Dennerle, Tropica and some others. They all lower the KH and pH, the biggest difference is in the amount of nutrients. ADA is by far the most nutrient rich, which also results in the ammonia leaching in the beginning. Tropica is a little less rich but doesn't leach (any notable amount of) ammonia. All others I tested are very very poor in nutrients. For months you can throw in as much as PO4 as you want, the next day, it's all adsorbed by the soil and you measure nothing in the water column.

So for the best plant growth, I would still recommend ADA. If there is already fish in your tank (as with my rescape last month) I would pick Tropica, still good for your plants, not as deadly for your fish. All other brands I tested (Dennerle, JBL, Colombo, Marified Controsoil) are all very poor in nutrients. Good for a shrimp tank that needs low KH/pH, but not for a planted tank IMO.


----------



## alto (27 Dec 2016)

Tropica Growth Rate?
 
Going Dutch by the book - tank sponsored by Tropica 
Planting Day
 Day 8
etc

(note this tank now appears on Tropica's website with a summary video)

I believe this tank is still up & running albeit with some plant changes - if you pm Pedro Rosa he may update the thread


----------



## a.aurel (31 Dec 2016)

Thank you all for your help


----------

